

Mac OSX Leopard: Worth The Wait - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/26/mac-osx-leopard-worth-the-wait/

======
adnam
_"Don't Click The Time Machine Button_

 _"... if Time Machine hasn't made a backup yet to visit, clicking the Time
Machine button completely borks OSX...least it did for me ... I'm sure now
it's making backups that it will be a great feature, but just be warned: don't
hit that button on your first day."_

That is the _first_ button I would have pressed!

~~~
brl
"New OS X backup software ironically destroys all your data" would be an even
more hilarious PR disaster for Apple than all those 'bricked' telephones.

